# What is this??



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

One of my Aust Rainbows died yesterday - I QT him after noticing what looked like a bruise - the next day she was dead, and the bruise turned red, and looks very painful - I'm not sure how to treat this, and is it possible my other fish are infected?

Please help, you all probably feel the same way, but it's disturbing when my fish die - even a fry..

I posted a pic in my gallery here: Aquarium Gallery - Fadil13 Gallery

Thank you.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Sorry I have no idea but I hope you get to the bottom of it.

Have a blessed day


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

to me it looks like a burn/injury... do you have any fish in the tank that would suck the slime coat off of the fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Water parameters would help,mostly ammonia and nitrite which shouldn't be present in a cycled tank/filter.
I like manafels thought,do you have an "algae eater"(Chinese algea eater)?
Otherwise it really looks like ammonia poisoning except the gills(which should be red).
Research columnaris.Although it often has white "cottony tufts" there are 4 different types of columnaris including an internal form very hard to recognise(ask me how I know?).
Look into Hemorrhalic septicema also.Link comming.
Fish Columnaris | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment & Prevention


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry - Amm 0, No2 0, No3 20ppm - 50% WC weekly - 75g newly cycled up and running for about 3-4 weeks - 7 Aust Rainbows (Melanotaenia duboulayi) 2 Leopard Catfish - (Corydoras trilineatus) 

Aust Rainbows are very skittish fish, that always appear stressed. It's taking them awhile to get use to me - I have to view them from a sitting down position from the side to note their behavior. This fish that died was feeding normally, but being one of the smallest in the group of 8 was being picked on mostly by the males.. I believe this fish was a female from what I've read. So I'm not sure if the wound was from a fish attack, and turned into something serious.

Also I seen what appear to be a white spot on another RB earlier, and QT that one, and treated her with something I can't remember the name. I'm at work, so the info is not available to me now, but it was dark blue, a drop to each gallon was the treatment. It has been mentioned a lot in the forum as standard treatment for ich, and mild fungus infection. After a week, the spot went away, if it was a spot, and she seemed to be doing ok. After the death, I starting looking at the rest of my guys a little closer. I started seeing light spots on a few of their scales, wasn't sure if these spots were on the fish, or in my eyes - so I just decided to treat the whole tank. 

Your thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Water parameters would help,mostly ammonia and nitrite which shouldn't be present in a cycled tank/filter.
> I like manafels thought,do you have an "algae eater"(Chinese algea eater)?
> Otherwise it really looks like ammonia poisoning except the gills(which should be red).
> Research columnaris.Although it often has white "cottony tufts" there are 4 different types of columnaris including an internal form very hard to recognise(ask me how I know?).
> ...


BTW: I just finish reading this article before I posted. It was so broad, I couldn't be for sure if it applied. That's why I came here so you can make it clearer to us public school folks...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Public school graduate 1983,who never even took biology LOL!You're all good!
The spots sound like ich,and treatment sounds like rid ich or quick cure which are the most recommended and proven treatments for external parasites like ich.I don't think the pictured fish died from ich,BUT often with any illness a secondary infection can set in and is usaully the one noticed(leading to many misdiagnosis).
I think treating the whole tank was a good idea.Keep up on test and water changes during treatment.The sore really seems like a form of columnaris but I can't be sure.
I think you are looking to treat with marycin 1 and 2 as they both do different things(gram negative and gram positive infections).Columnaris could need both to wipe it out.I'm dealing with internal columnaris "I think" and it is tough.I treated with potassium permagante,but it had some voilent side effects so wouldn't throw that out as treatment yet.
Just one type of antibiotic will not kill columnaris IMO so if you choose to treat I would dose BOTH.
Keep temps in low 70's as C likes higher temps(unlike many other infections).
Just search columnaris and see if it could fit?I just re read the article myself and run with columnaris all the way.You(the re reading of this article) has even helped me with my situation.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

OK look at the spots if you still see any.If they llok like grains of salt they are ich.If they have anything looking like a hair(rod) it is columnaris.The ich meds won't do anything for columnaris.
Few of meds directions say much about water changes ,besides the large one before meds,BUT I like to change water during treatments and think it is very important.Either replace meds at volume of water removed in waterchange or dose close(at least 50%)to full every other day.Watch your fish to make sure the meds don't kill them,but you have to kill infections to save your fish so be aggressive in treatment.


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Guy, as always good advice - Another concern is the carbon I removed from my Marineland 400, and AC 110. I placed the media in a bucket with water from the tank - should I be concerned about BB at this point? A little dose of Amm in the bucket to keep the BB alive? 

BTW: I'm familiar with Ich - it's the only disease I'm 100% when I see it - these are more discolored spots - could even be fight wounds, I'm just not sure... I just do not want to take any chances.. I'll see if I can get a good pic when I get home.

Thanks Again!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If all you removed is carbon don't worry.It only last 7-30 days at best and isn't really considered a bio media.It's a chemical that wears out pretty quickly.If you pulled your sponges and bio media(ceramic rings,bio balls...) I would worry and watch the tank more than them.They would probly be well for 7 days without ammonia.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fadil - did you see the tank for sale in the for sale section? Local to you and me.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Fadil13 said:


> Thanks Guy, as always good advice - Another concern is the carbon I removed from my Marineland 400, and AC 110. I placed the media in a bucket with water from the tank - should I be concerned about BB at this point? A little dose of Amm in the bucket to keep the BB alive?


Okay, now I'm confused. Did you remove all of the media from your filters or just the carbon? You need to leave the bio media in the filters so the meds can kill any infection that may be present in it too. Meds can affect the beneficial bacteria in media, so I would monitor the tank for any changes (i.e. ammonia spikes, etc.) The carbon is not that important and can be discarded. A lot of members on here don't even use it unless removing medication residue after treatment (see coralbandit's post above). I don't use it continuously in any of my tanks for the reasons he gave.


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

lonedove55 said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. Did you remove all of the media from your filters or just the carbon? You need to leave the bio media in the filters so the meds can kill any infection that may be present in it too. Meds can affect the beneficial bacteria in media, so I would monitor the tank for any changes (i.e. ammonia spikes, etc.) The carbon is not that important and can be discarded. A lot of members on here don't even use it unless removing medication residue after treatment (see coralbandit's post above). I don't use it continuously in any of my tanks for the reasons he gave.


The bio media is all there - in the Marineland 400 I removed the E filter which has carbon, but the bio wheels are still in place. The AC110 has a carbon bag that I removed. 

I read that most people don't use carbon - think it's just an old school thing for me. Cost is the main reason for not using carbon? Is there other reasons?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Carbon really doesn't do anything waterchanges don't do better,unless there is a contaminent in your source water.Even meds can be removed with waterchanges.


----------



## FishPerson6 (Apr 1, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Water parameters would help,mostly ammonia and nitrite which shouldn't be present in a cycled tank/filter.
> I like manafels thought,do you have an "algae eater"(Chinese algea eater)?
> Otherwise it really looks like ammonia poisoning except the gills(which should be red).
> Research columnaris.Although it often has white "cottony tufts" there are 4 different types of columnaris including an internal form very hard to recognise(ask me how I know?).
> ...


 One of the fish i used to have when i was a beginner got fungus and when the fungus went away, it looked like the same thing as the picture, but the fish survived luckily. Was there fungus on the fish or just a red spot?


----------

